# Planning to build a new computer.



## StillZero (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello I am planning on building a new computer. I have picked out these parts, could you tell me please, as I am new to this scene anything wrong with this setup.



> Case: NZXT M59 Gaming Mid-Tower Case with See-Thru Window [-4]
> Internal USB Extension Module: None
> Neon Light Upgrade: 12in (Blue Color) Cold Cathode Neon Light [+10]
> Extra Case Fan Upgrade: Maximum 120MM Case Cooling Fans for your selected case [+9]
> ...



Thanks in advance.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

What price are you looking at for this machine? There are a few glaring issues... You've got a NZXT case, most of which are kind of shoddy in construction, along with a generic power supply whose rating is too low to begin with. The 9500 is not a very good video card, and to run them in SLI doesn't make things much better. I can't speak much to the suitability of the CPU or chipset other than to say that most of the time it's more cost-effective to go with dual core for gaming. The ram is almost guaranteed to be as expensive or more expensive than DDR3, which offsets any savings that come with going with an older CPU/mobo. Hard drive's pretty small. I'd say this machine isn't worth more than the mid-300's, and I wouldn't trust it to be reliable.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Nice build under $1000

Motherboard: Motherboard- ASUS P7P55D LE @ $134.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131410


CPU: Intel Core i5-750 Lynnfield 2.66GHz @ $194.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ield 2.66GHz


Video Card: Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 @ $174.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-868-_-Product


Ram: OCZ Gold 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 @ $107.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-483-_-Product


Case: COOLER MASTER Centurion 534 @ $54.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119106


Power Supply: SeaSonic S12E Bronze 650W @ $109.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817151082


DVD Rom Drive: Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD Burner @ $30.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827118032


CPU Cooler: Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 @ $34.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-134-_-Product


Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 32MB Cache @ $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136284


Subtotal: $943.90


----------

